# Alternatywne przeglądarki

## Poe

Witam. Szukam dobrej przeglądarki internetowe pod X'y (KDE i Enlightenment), ale szukam jakiejś alternatywy, nie Opera, Mozilla, Firebird/Firefox, Konqueror (coś sobie dzis zwaliłem i odpala sie tylko przez konsole :] ). Co byście polecili? no i czemu :]

----------

## phranzee

links -g, dillo - szybkie ale nie zawsze wyswietlaja to co trzeba  :Smile: 

wymieniles wszystkie powazne programy (no, poza konquerorem) wiec bedzie dosc trudno  :Razz: 

----------

## Torin_

Netscape jeszcze

----------

## _Adik_

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> links -g, dillo - szybkie ale nie zawsze wyswietlaja to co trzeba 
> 
> wymieniles wszystkie powazne programy (no, poza konquerorem) wiec bedzie dosc trudno 

 

w swiecie procesorow rzedu ponad 3Ghz i kart grafiki z 512MB na

pokladzie uzywanie linksa jest lekka przesada  :Razz: 

osobiscie uwazam ze firefox nie ma sobie rownych  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## phranzee

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

>  *phranzee wrote:*   links -g, dillo - szybkie ale nie zawsze wyswietlaja to co trzeba 
> 
> wymieniles wszystkie powazne programy (no, poza konquerorem) wiec bedzie dosc trudno  
> 
> w swiecie procesorow rzedu ponad 3Ghz i kart grafiki z 512MB na
> ...

 ok, tylko czemu mnie cytujesz  :Razz:  *poe wrote:*   

> ...nie...firefox...

 

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> coś sobie dzis zwaliłem i odpala sie tylko przez konsole :] 

 

Zapraszam na 

Forum - Mozilla dla systemu Linux

Napewno to co sobie "zwaliłeś" da się naprawić. Zwykle problem leży po stronie plików konfiguracyjnych do Mozilli w katalogu domowym. Opisz problem na Forum Mozilli to napewno ktoś pomoże   :Very Happy: 

A tak w ogóle to ma się ukazać Netscape 7.2 ! jutro chyba  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   coś sobie dzis zwaliłem i odpala sie tylko przez konsole :]  
> 
> Zapraszam na 
> 
> Forum - Mozilla dla systemu Linux
> ...

 

Nie, no napewno da sie naprawić (aczkolwiek ja mam tak genialnego kompa i Gentoo, ze dzieją się tu tak ciekawe i ooginalne rzecy, że szkoda gadać  :Smile:  ), jak naprawde będzie mi brakować konqueoroa, to tu napisze temat i tez ludzie powinni pomoc, a jak nie to pojde tam i sie tam zapytam  :Smile:  (do tej pory zawsze uzywalem konquerora)

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A tak w ogóle to ma się ukazać Netscape 7.2 ! jutro chyba 

 

Hmmm.... czemu by nie spróbować, a nuż sie spodoba....

PS

Linksa mam  :Smile:  uzywam go jak nie moge użyć X'ów  :Smile: 

------------------------------------

Mały Edit:

Kiedy będzie 7.2 w portageu, lub skąd ebuilda? bo w portageu dosc swiezym moim (chyba pczątek tego tygodnia, pon-wt) jest netscape-navigator v4.8 :] czyzby netscape juz nie dawał sie do portage;a?

----------

## Rav70

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kiedy będzie 7.2 w portageu, lub skąd ebuilda? bo w portageu dosc swiezym moim (chyba pczątek tego tygodnia, pon-wt) jest netscape-navigator v4.8 :] czyzby netscape juz nie dawał sie do portage;a?

 

hm netszkapa rozprowadzana jest jako binarka i z tego co pamiętam np 7.1 nie udało mi się zmusić w żaden sposób do uruchomienia pod gentoo (fakt że nie próbowałem przesadnie mocno) - być może v>=4.8 są po prostu niekompatybilne z gentoo?

Pozdr. R.

----------

## Poe

Dobra, Netscape 7.2 zassane, teraz zobaczymy czy działa. Dla zainteresowanych:

http://channels-stage.netscape.com/ns/browsers/download.jsp

-----------------------

 :Sad:  coś sie naciąłem, napisane 7.2, wklepałem sh netscape-installer i pokazało mi ładnie umowe z napisem:

====================================

		Netscape 7.1

====================================

 :Sad:  ma ktoś linka do 7.2, a moze ona jeszcze w ogole nie wyszła?...

pozdrawiam

----------

## Strus

No  :Laughing:   nie wyszedł, narazie system testują. Jak trafiłeś na ten link? Ze strony Netscape.com nie ma odnośnika   :Wink:   :Wink: 

_

----------

## Poe

jakto "jak" trafiłem?! Google - Netscape 7.2 download i wsjo. Nie zdziwiłem się bo sam napisałeś kilka postów wyzej (wczoraj, pzynajmnej tak mi sie wydawało), ze netscape 7.2 wyjdzie jutro (czylli dziś)... widoczne namieszałem... więc jaka jest data wydania?

----------

## mkay

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> być może v>=4.8 są po prostu niekompatybilne z gentoo?
> 
> Pozdr. R.

 

hmm - a czemu cokolwiek mialoby byc niekompatybilne z jakakolwiek dystrybucja?

----------

## Rav70

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *Rav70 wrote:*   
> 
> być może v>=4.8 s&plusmn; po prostu niekompatybilne z gentoo?
> 
> Pozdr. R. 
> ...

 

zlinkowane z nieodpowiednią wersją bibliotek? a może ja nie miałem jakichś pakietów? fakt że nie chciało mi się instalować strace i kombinować.  Uznałem że skoro developerzy nie wsadzają jej w portage ani w v6 ani 7.x to mają powody  :Wink: 

Pozdr. R.

----------

## mkay

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*   hmm - a czemu cokolwiek mialoby byc niekompatybilne z jakakolwiek dystrybucja? 
> 
> zlinkowane z nieodpowiednią wersją bibliotek? a może ja nie miałem jakichś pakietów? fakt że nie chciało mi się instalować strace i kombinować.  
> 
> 

 

no tak - moga sie zdarzyc podobne problemy, ale wlasnie fakt, ze mamy distro ze zrodel bardzo pomaga w ich rozwiazaniu

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uznałem że skoro developerzy nie wsadzają jej w portage ani w v6 ani 7.x to mają powody 
> 
> 

 

moze sie tym pobawie w najblizszym czasie, ale to poczekam na ta 7.12..

----------

## Rav70

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *Rav70 wrote:*    *aye wrote:*   hmm - a czemu cokolwiek mialoby byc niekompatybilne z jakakolwiek dystrybucja? 
> 
> zlinkowane z nieodpowiednią wersją bibliotek? a może ja nie miałem jakichś pakietów? fakt że nie chciało mi się instalować strace i kombinować.  
> 
>  
> ...

 

hm oświeć mnie bo nie bardzo kojarzę jak akurat distro ze źródeł może pomóc w rozwiązaniu problemów z pakietem dystrybuowanym wyłącznie w postaci binarnej?  :Wink: 

----------

## mkay

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*   
> 
> no tak - moga sie zdarzyc podobne problemy, ale wlasnie fakt, ze mamy distro ze zrodel bardzo pomaga w ich rozwiazaniu
> 
>  
> ...

 

hmm - no fakt, moze nienajlepszy przyklad. ale z samym linkowaniem nie ma w gentoo problemow. wystarczy przekompilowac odpowiedni pakiet, co w distrach binarnych nie jest juz tak przyjemne

----------

## Poe

witam, mam już netscape'a 7.1. przeglądareczka całkiem zgrabna i fajna, ale nie umiem wyczaić jednej rzeczy (ba, pewnie jeszcze sie znajdzie kilka innych w czasie bliższym :] ), otóż, nie wiem gdzie jest taakie coś jak zmiana identyfikacji przeglądarki, to zaczy chce, zebym sie "przedstawiał" jako netscape, ale zeby bylo wiecej rzeczy podawanych o moim kompie (kernel, wersja itp itd). w Konquerorze wiem gdzie to, w Operze równiez, ale to nie ma odzwierciedlenia tutaj. podobno cos trza wpisać w pasku, tak jak w mozilli, ale ja z mozillą również nie miałem styczności (no, miałem ale kiedyś i jakos nie przypdała mi do gustu)

pozdrawiam

ps

jeszcze nie umiem sobie poradzić z kodowaniem, to forum jest jedyna stronką, na której zamiast polskich znaczków mam krzaczki, ze az oczy bolą... tylko ta strona, reszta dobrze..

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> witam, mam już netscape'a 7.1. przeglądareczka całkiem zgrabna i fajna

 

Już?? może chodzi Ci o 7.2  :Wink: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> podobno cos trza wpisać w pasku, tak jak w mozilli, 

 

Trzeba ściągnąć dodatek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> jeszcze nie umiem sobie poradzić z kodowaniem, to forum jest jedyna stronką, na której zamiast polskich znaczków mam krzaczki, ze az oczy bolą... tylko ta strona, reszta dobrze..

 

No bo na gentoo.org jest ustawione kodowanie ISO i żeby na polskim forum widzieć normalnie trzeba ręcznie zmieniać na ISO-8859-2. Gdyby całe forum zrobili w unicode (UTF-8 ) to by nie było zniczym problemów, Rosyjski, Chinski, Polski wszystkie znaczki byś widziął poprawnie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> otóż, nie wiem gdzie jest taakie coś jak zmiana identyfikacji przeglądarki, to zaczy chce, zebym sie "przedstawiał" jako netscape, ale zeby bylo wiecej rzeczy podawanych o moim kompie (kernel, wersja itp itd).

 

Przypadkowo się natknołem na dodatek, którego szukasz  :Very Happy: 

http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/more-info/useragentswitcher

_

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   witam, mam już netscape'a 7.1. przeglądareczka całkiem zgrabna i fajna 
> 
> Już?? może chodzi Ci o 7.2  

 

Czemu tu wyczuwam nutę ironii? Nie, nie chodzi mi o 7.2, chodzi mi o 7.1 (no chyba ze masz linka do 7.2  :Wink:   )

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   podobno cos trza wpisać w pasku, tak jak w mozilli,  [
> 
> Trzeba ściągnąć dodatek

 

OK, skorzystam z twojego linka ponizej

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   jeszcze nie umiem sobie poradzić z kodowaniem, to forum jest jedyna stronką, na której zamiast polskich znaczków mam krzaczki, ze az oczy bolą... tylko ta strona, reszta dobrze.. 
> 
> No bo na gentoo.org jest ustawione kodowanie ISO i żeby na polskim forum widzieć normalnie trzeba ręcznie zmieniać na ISO-8859-2. Gdyby całe forum zrobili w unicode (UTF-8 ) to by nie było zniczym problemów, Rosyjski, Chinski, Polski wszystkie znaczki byś widziął poprawnie 

 

Tak, domyslam się, ale nie zależnie jakie ustawiam kodowanie, czy ISO 8859-2, czy ISO 8859-1 czy UNICODE, to zawsze TU mam krzaczki jak cholera.

pozdrawiam

---------------------

Edit

Dobra, zainstalowałem tego user switch agenta... teraz pytanko  :Wink:  - jak to uruchomić/skonfigurować/itp/idt/etc... :]

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Czemu tu wyczuwam nutę ironii? Nie, nie chodzi mi o 7.2, chodzi mi o 7.1 (no chyba ze masz linka do 7.2  ) 

 

Nie ironii, poważnie myślałęm że chodzi o 7.2. Ma już być ztego co czytałem, ale pewnie znowu się spóźnią tak jak z premierą 7.1

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Tak, domyslam się, ale nie zależnie jakie ustawiam kodowanie, czy ISO 8859-2, czy ISO 8859-1 czy UNICODE, to zawsze TU mam krzaczki jak cholera.
> 
> pozdrawiam 

 

Eeeee... to dziwne, w każdej przeglądarce czy tylko w N   :Question: 

_

----------

## Poe

tylko Netscape, ale jakos sobie już poradziłem, na głównej stronie polish forum są krzaczki, ale w tematach już jest dobrze  :Smile: 

a wiecie jak uruchomić/skonfigurować to co mi podaliscie o "przedstawianiu" się przeglądarki? user switcher agent czy jakos tak....

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a wiecie jak uruchomić/skonfigurować to co mi podaliscie o "przedstawianiu" się przeglądarki? user switcher agent czy jakos tak....

 

Odpal ten plik w katalogu z profilem, przeglądarka musi być wyłączona.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> witam, mam już netscape'a 7.1. przeglądareczka całkiem zgrabna i fajna

 

i

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Szukam dobrej przeglądarki internetowe pod X'y (KDE i Enlightenment), ale szukam jakiejś alternatywy, nie Opera, Mozilla, Firebird/Firefox, Konqueror 

 

Teraz załapałem, że chyba Ty nie załapałeś. Netscape 7.1 to jest dokładnie to samo co Mozilla 1.5 albo 1.6 tylko inna szata graficzna i Netscape ma mase niepotrzebnych dodatków w naszym regionie   :Wink: 

Jeśli chodzi o N 7.2 to narazie jest dostępny Netscape Desktop Navigator. Jak chcesz więcej poczytać to trzeci post.

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Teraz załapałem, że chyba Ty nie załapałeś. Netscape 7.1 to jest dokładnie to samo co Mozilla 1.5 albo 1.6 tylko inna szata graficzna i Netscape ma mase niepotrzebnych dodatków w naszym regionie  
> 
> 

 

tak, zdążyłem zauważyć, ze niemal taka sama jak Mozilla... więc odnawiam prosbe - Jaką polecacie alternatywną przeglądarke pod X'y? Nie mówie tu o Mozilli/Firefoksie/fireirdzie/netscape'u, Operze, Konauerorze....

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> więc odnawiam prosbe - Jaką polecacie alternatywną przeglądarke pod X'y? Nie mówie tu o Mozilli/Firefoksie/fireirdzie/netscape'u, Operze, Konauerorze....

 

Czy Ty się spiłeś Poe ?? Co Ty u diaska chcesz? 

Kumpel pisze właśnie prace licencjacką i te jego statystyki obsługują dość sporo przeglądarek. Popatrz sobie na nazwy i następnie za googlaj się w poszukiwaniu instalek. http://hubertgajewski.com/orwellstat/about/

_

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   więc odnawiam prosbe - Jaką polecacie alternatywną przeglądarke pod X'y? Nie mówie tu o Mozilli/Firefoksie/fireirdzie/netscape'u, Operze, Konauerorze.... 
> 
> Czy Ty się spiłeś Poe ?? Co Ty u diaska chcesz? 

 

Ehhh... widze ze moje zdolnosci wysławiania się zanikają  :Sad:  chce miec przeglądarke internetową, ale nie chce uzywać Opery, Konquerora, Mozilli, Firefoksa, Firebirda itp. poprostu chce mieć orginalną przeglądarke i tyle. wiem ze mozecie to uznać za jakieś zdziwaczenie, ale cóż, taki jestem, lubie byc indywidualny i orginalny...

PS

Nie piłem i sie nie spiłem...

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kumpel pisze właśnie prace licencjacką i te jego statystyki obsługują dość sporo przeglądarek. Popatrz sobie na nazwy i następnie za googlaj się w poszukiwaniu instalek. http://hubertgajewski.com/orwellstat/about/
> 
> _

 

przejzalem sobie te przeglądarki i zaraz będe testować Amaye, bo z tych co są tu wymienione jakos najbardziej mnie zainsteresowała, ba, nawet ebuilda sobie zmodyfikowałem, bo w portageu jest v8.5 a ja poprawiłem do 8.6.. wiem, ze to tylko zmiana linka była w ebuildzie, ale to moja pierwsza tego typu modyfikacja, wiec JA sie ciesze i jestem zadowolony ze wyszło  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Strus

Jak chcesz używać czegoś oryginalnego to zainstaluj sobie Firefoksa 0.9.2 tam możesz totalnie zmieniać wygląd przeglądarki, dodawać nowe paski, tematy, dodatki a User Agent przeglądarki ustawić np na Super Browser Poe +   :Wink: 

Jeśli jednak nie to Dillo jest ciekawa bo prosta jak cep, żadnych kombinacji. Przeglądarka i nic więcej. http://dillo.org

P.S. 

Jak znasz Jave to mogę Ci dać kod źródłowy przeglądarki, którą kiedyś napisałem. Przegląda strony internetowe, otwiera i zapisuje. Jak dorobisz sobie histrorie i przyciski back i nest to będziesz miał taki orginał że napewno drugiej takiej nie znajdziesz  :Mr. Green: 

Ale HotJava od Sun'a jest dużo lepsza  :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Jak chcesz używać czegoś oryginalnego to zainstaluj sobie Firefoksa 0.9.2 tam możesz totalnie zmieniać wygląd przeglądarki, dodawać nowe paski, tematy, dodatki a User Agent przeglądarki ustawić np na Super Browser Poe +   

 

Jak tak dalej pójdzie i sie wkurze to tak chyba zrobie :{ bo wlasnie przed chiwla po wielu probach udalo mi sie skompilowac Amaye, ale niestety, przeglądarka dosc dziwna dla mnie, bo połączona z edytorem html'a w trybie WYSWIG i w ogole dziwna, takze też out....

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeśli jednak nie to Dillo jest ciekawa bo prosta jak cep, żadnych kombinacji. Przeglądarka i nic więcej. http://dillo.org

 

Nie ma co, przeglądareczka bardzo fajna i blyskawicznie www wchodzą, ale niestety, nie obsługuje ramek, brak polskiej klawiatury, kodownie tez złe, oraz wystarczy ze stronka troche odbiega od standardów i juz mozna www daną ogladac tylko w autorskim :/

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. 
> 
> Jak znasz Jave to mogę Ci dać kod źródłowy przeglądarki, którą kiedyś napisałem. Przegląda strony internetowe, otwiera i zapisuje. Jak dorobisz sobie histrorie i przyciski back i nest to będziesz miał taki orginał że napewno drugiej takiej nie znajdziesz 
> ...

 

Nistety, nie znam Javy, w ogole w programowanie sie jeszcze zbytnio nie bawiłem (tylko troszeczke Pascal i patchowanie jajek, that's all :] ).. jeszcze mam czas.. dopiero mi 15 w maju wybiło  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

----------

